# Radio/sat nav... Nothing works.



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi all
I have a Nissan xtrail 16 plate..today my radio screen went blank... Just showing nissan logo
I have no cameras no sat nav no bluetooth..
After about 4 minutes I get a message saying update failed.. System rebooting in 60 seconds. 
Has anybody experienced this at all?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I think you should take a look at the rogue section in this forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There should be a small hole somewhere on the front in which you can push a pin and reset the unit. I would try that before anything else. Basically your system is freezing on boot up. There is probably a setting for turning off update notifications.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

OK I'll take a look now.. Thankyou very much.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Can't see any reset hole mate.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe try this
• Press and hold down the audio system power button for about 10 seconds until the Nissan logo appears, signifying that the reboot is underway.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes I tryed that aswell... Just restarts and does the same thing.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry no idea. I assume you have tried disconnecting the battery for a couple of hours, or pulling the fuse(s) for the headunit.
I am guessing that yours is no longer under warranty, and if you need to replace the unit it will cost a pretty penny. If it has given up the ghost you may want to consider getting something like this

www.seicane.com/10-1-inch-2014-nissan-qashqai-x-trail-radio-bluetooth-aftermarket-oem-gps-system-3g-wifi-tv-mirror-link-canbus-usb-sd-auto-a-v-backup-camera-ipod-iphone-s108206


or this





Android 10.0 GPS Radio Bluetooth Multimedia Navigation Syste


10.1 inch Android 10.0 GPS Radio Bluetooth Multimedia Navigation System for 2013 2014 Nissan X-Trail with WiFi Mirror Link Touch Screen OBD2 Steering Wheel Control Auto A/V USB SD




www.seicane.com





here is an install guide


Specific instructions to upgrade Nissan X-Trail Radio with 3G WiFi mirror link | Seicane



There are other companies and options as well, but the above is the cheapest I know of and having installed a similar one in my Subaru by the same company I am impressed by the quality of the display, its speed and its functionality. Not sure how they do it for the price but its a good Android unit and you could easily customize its user interface to look like this one below, by installing the AMARA app (which is what this company obviously did-- cost 2.99 in the google play store)








Belsee Aftermarket Android 12 Head Unit Car Radio Replacement Stereo Upgrade for Nissan X-Trail Qashqai Dualis Rogue 2013-2021 Audio Video Multimedia Player In Dash GPS Navigation System Wireless Apple CarPlay Android Auto Ram 8GB Ram 128GB


• SKU: PEN1. Built-in Android 12 system special autoradio for Nissan X-Trail Qashqai Dualis Rogue 2013-2021 • CPU: MT8667, CA75x2 (2.0GHz)+CA55x6 (1.8GHz) RAM: SAMSUNG 8GB DDR3, Nand Flash : 128GB. • Or CPU: MT8667, CA75x2 (2.0GHz)+CA55x6 (1.8GHz) RAM: SAMSUNG 4GB DDR3, Nand Flash : 64GB...




www.belsee.com


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

OK... So either of these units will fit straight into my car? Can I install it myself or does it need an expert?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup should be a direct fit. Best would be to contact the seller directly. The Seicane one I bought was off Aliexpress, and had a different user interface which I changed. I got the 9 inch screen but you can get a 10.1 inch screen, basically the same as this








95.5US $ 50% OFF|Seicane Android 10.0 Car Radio Multimedia Video Player Navigation Stereo Gps For 2013 2014 2015 2016 Nissan Qashqai X-trail Dvd - Car Multimedia Player - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com
 




Buying off aliexpress is even cheaper, more secure and comes with buyer protection. Only drag is the delivery took 3 weeks to Canada. Installing is easy as it comes with plug and play loom. The seller was pretty good at trying to answer questions.
the user interface I used was from AGAMA ( not AMARA as I wrote above. Super easy to install as an app from the google playstore to replace the one it comes with in the listing above
you can see it here, and hey hey they are even running it on a unit like I am suggesting here-- should give you a good idea why I think they are a heck of deal and a much cheaper option than getting a replacement from Nissan


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

OK I'll take a look at this.. I have an engine management light and the reversing camera stuck on the screen now. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck. Just keep in mind that the aliexpress unit does not have a cd player and does not come with AM radio though you can install another radio app. The sound quality is surprising and is a definite step up from the Pioneer Avic system that was the $1800 tech package option that came with my Subaru originally. The screen resolution is light years better than what was available in 2011, and the big screen is really great for using the built-in Sat Nav or Google maps. I also cannot see why anyone would need to buy a unit with more RAM and memory because as is it's super quick.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Seems like the one.. Thanks again.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi.. Just got back from nissan...had a diagnosis of a fault in my media unit... And they price of a new fitted unit is just under £4000... Absolute joke


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For you, but for them think of the profit. 4,000 pounds = almost $6900 Cdn. At least you can replace it and in my opinion, upgrade it for relatively little money, and not much effort if you are a wee bit mechanical.
For fun what is the breakdown of that estimate? How much for the unit and how much for the install. Keep in mind for a straight replacement we are talking under 15 minutes' work. There are times when dealers can be described as crooks.


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes very true, I didn't ask to be honest about installation as I was so shocked. I'll go for that agama unit.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually the unit is made by Seicane. The AGAMA launcher is an app you can buy and install through the google play store. Its a user interface that you can use to replace the built-in Seicane one. There are others as well. Same for the headunits. I just provided what I think and have found to be the best value available that will come with a replacement wiring loom for your model. However you could also buy replacement units costing $1000, and it would still be only 15% of what Nissan wants to charge you. But then again what they want to charge you for the replacement head unit is over 60% of the price of a new Nissan Micra.
If you have an Apple phone you many want to add the car play USB option to your order. Just ask the seller for a link.
Bonne Chance!


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

OK Thankyou very much for your time and help ?


----------



## Gymrat (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi
Just thought I'd let you know, I phoned complaints department at nissan UK and lodged a case with them.. 2 days later they emailed me asking for my service history which I sent to them.. 2 days after that they told me to take out to Nissan Cardiff and they will remove the unit and send it away for repair at no cost to me. 
They said basically the car is only just 4 yrs old its not my fault so they will pay the bill. 
Worth a phone call.


----------



## SJM23 (Dec 18, 2021)

I have just returned from Nissan Birmingham with my 67 plate Qashqai that I've had for around 8 months.

Same issue with the radio unit that a lot of people keep having.

£2500 for a new unit or £600 for them to send it to France to see if it can be fixed. 

Is my best option to buy a new unit from somewhere else like above? I worry about the camera's and parking sensors I have. A second hand Nissan unit from ebay could just have the same issue down the line.


----------



## Anthony Bosh (Mar 15, 2021)

Please ask them. In my case they help me to fix my problem.


----------

